# Career of an RN Engineer



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

My father wrote a series of articles about his life in the RN for the magazine of the Southampton and District Society of Model Engineers. After he died I copied them, added photos and comments from my brother and me and submitted them to a website dedicated to preserving eyewitness accounts of various happenings and possibly they may be found of interest. They can be found on http://www.eyewitnessarchives.co.uk/NavalEngineering/NavalEngineering.htm

There are a couple of others on the site that may also be of interest - an account of my father's apprenticeship at Eastleigh railway works and a timed account of the Sicily landing - unaccredited as I am only _fairly_ certain it was his.


----------



## waldziu (Jun 17, 2008)

Howardws, as an Ex-stoker who served on the Carysfort a war time built CA Destroyer, I was able to relate to quite a lot of a most interesting and riverting read.

Mayhap one day I will put my memories in print.

Waldziu.


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks, this is a great story written by a brave RN hero.




howardws said:


> My father wrote a series of articles about his life in the RN for the magazine of the Southampton and District Society of Model Engineers. After he died I copied them, added photos and comments from my brother and me and submitted them to a website dedicated to preserving eyewitness accounts of various happenings and possibly they may be found of interest. They can be found on http://www.eyewitnessarchives.co.uk/NavalEngineering/NavalEngineering.htm
> 
> There are a couple of others on the site that may also be of interest - an account of my father's apprenticeship at Eastleigh railway works and a timed account of the Sicily landing - unaccredited as I am only _fairly_ certain it was his.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Regarding Post#2 "apprenticeship at railway works" mine was identical to that what was stated, but about 20 years later.


----------

